# Groceries Pak'n Save cheapest for 11th year in row



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Pak'n Save cheapest for 11th year in row - Food - NZ Herald News


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

> Filling the trolley at Pak'n Save Sylvia Park cost $129 while it was $140 at New World Botany.
> 
> Shopping around for milk proved worthwhile - you could save more than a dollar on a two-litre bottle in Auckland. Food prices went up 5.5 per cent in the year to March


Quite a variation in prices isn' there, shows it pays to shop around. Every cent helps.


----------

